# Silver cell



## Hannibal Smith (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
is that right????

Max


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Apr 12, 2011)

ohhh I mean gold cell. LOL. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes you are on the right track.


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Apr 12, 2011)

okay that´s good. 8)


----------

